# Pickled Anaheim peppers with a kick.



## Steve H (Aug 8, 2020)

My friend Robert 

 tx smoker
 supplied me with some Anaheim and serrano peppers. And I knew these were going to be either stuffed, roasted, or pickled. Pickle won out!
The brine was 50/50 water and white vinegar brought to a boil.
In a gallon mason jar:
1 tsp pickle crisp
2 tbs dried minced onion
2 tbs minced garlic
1 tbs dried dill
1 tsp dill seed.
Packed with Anaheims and 6 or so serranos.
Pour in the brine to 1/2" from top with the hot brine. And vacuum seal if you have the attachment.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 8, 2020)

WOW STEVE!! Those are gonna be fantastic I bet. You now have me thinking I may need to make another run to the store and get more of the Anaheims. I've done a lot of them stuffed and grilled but never pickled. I know that under vacuum they will be ready pretty quick. Please keep us posted on how they turn out. You have my curiosity piqued for sure.

Robert


----------



## normanaj (Aug 8, 2020)

Nice.

Can't wait for the first habeneros to start ripening.Will definitely being jarring a few.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 8, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> WOW STEVE!! Those are gonna be fantastic I bet. You now have me thinking I may need to make another run to the store and get more of the Anaheims. I've done a lot of them stuffed and grilled but never pickled. I know that under vacuum they will be ready pretty quick. Please keep us posted on how they turn out. You have my curiosity piqued for sure.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert, I'll let you know!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 8, 2020)

normanaj said:


> Nice.
> 
> Can't wait for the first habeneros to start ripening.Will definitely being jarring a few.


Haven't done Habs pickled. Interesting. Wonder how much heat they retain.


----------



## normanaj (Aug 8, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Wonder how much heat they retain.



Enough that I wouldn't eat one straight-up!


----------



## xray (Aug 8, 2020)

Yum! I bet those will be good in some antipasto!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 8, 2020)

xray said:


> Yum! I bet those will be good in some antipasto!


You know? I bet it would be. Wish I had some salami and artichokes. I have everything else to make some.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 8, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Haven't done Habs pickled. Interesting. Wonder how much heat they retain.



You have  few. Give it a shot and see what happens. Any heat that the peppers might lose would remain in the brine so I doubt you'd really lose any but I bet the flavor of the peppers would really intensify.

Hmmmm....
Robert


----------



## Steve H (Aug 8, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> You have  few. Give it a shot and see what happens. Any heat that the peppers might lose would remain in the brine so I doubt you'd really lose any but I bet the flavor of the peppers would really intensify.
> 
> Hmmmm....
> Robert


I guess I do! I'm out of vinegar though. I'll pickle some tomorrow. I bet the brine from it would be pretty good as well.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 8, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I bet the brine from it would be pretty good as well.



Oh heck yes!! Add a little of the brine into your spicy vinegar...oh baby!!

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Aug 8, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Oh heck yes!! Add a little of the brine into your spicy vinegar...oh baby!!
> 
> Robert


LOL!  It should produce a burn all right!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 8, 2020)

Looks good Steve! I'm betting they would burn, twice...on entry and exit!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Aug 8, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good Steve! I'm betting they would burn, twice...on entry and exit!
> 
> Ryan


 I'm thinking they'll hurt alright! I have never ate a hab by itself. Might be an experience that'll be burned into memory. As you said, twice!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2020)

Bet those are gonna be good!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Aug 8, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Bet those are gonna be good!
> Al


I hope so! They look really good.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 8, 2020)

Dang'it Steve, those look good!
Would love to help ya taste test those, guess I'll have to make my own.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

And moment of truth.






The Anaheim peppers took on the heat quite like a seeded pickled jalapeno. Still firm and crunchy. Like!
Now, lets talk about those serrano peppers. Since I liked the Anaheim so much. I just took a whole serrano. And popped it in my mouth thinking it'll be milder due to the brine. Um, that's big NO!!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 12, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Since I liked the Anaheim so much. I just took a whole serrano. And popped it in my mouth thinking it'll be milder due to the brine. Um, that's big NO!!!


 

They sound just right Steve!
Crunchy, spicy and delicious.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 12, 2020)

Steve the picklin' monster!

Another nice job buddy!

LIKE!

John


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> They sound just right Steve!
> Crunchy, spicy and delicious.


Thanks! They are really good. Can't wait for the build a pizza night. These should worry be good as a topping. Perhaps a few slices of the serrano thrown in as well. Seeds removed!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Steve the picklin' monster!
> 
> Another nice job buddy!
> 
> ...


 I really should stop for awhile. I'm running out of room. Well, I could kick the beer out of the project fridge.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 12, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I really should stop for awhile. I'm running out of room. Well, I could kick the beer out of the project fridge.


No don't do that!   

John


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

Nope! That won't happen John!


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 12, 2020)

Looks phenomenal


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks phenomenal


Thank you!


----------

